

DND-1 Source Code by Richard Garriott (1979) [pdf] - nkurz
https://d2sx9mrt4zumaq.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/DND1_Complete.pdf

======
lukev
Very cool.

Isn't the challenge here, though, simply to write an interpreter/emulator for
that exact version of BASIC, rather than actually "porting a game", as such?
Given the requirements it seems like attempting to re-write the original code
would be a non-starter compared with any emulated approach.

------
dang
This is explained at
[https://www.shroudoftheavatar.com/?p=39149](https://www.shroudoftheavatar.com/?p=39149),
which nkurz helpfully also posted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7617762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7617762).
I originally buried the latter as a dupe, but the posts, though closely
related, are also really cool. So let's have them both.

Edit: A text version that loads faster and is more readable is at
[https://gist.github.com/daeken/11123897](https://gist.github.com/daeken/11123897)
(via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7618313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7618313)).

~~~
nkurz
Yes, I wasn't sure which was more interesting, so I posted both. Combining
would be fine if you think that's more appropriate. Thanks for all the weeding
and cultivating you've been doing!

If you happen to see this, I do have a couple questions about other recent
posts. Could you pull back the curtain a bit on what happened to these two:

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7612301
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7611891
    

My guess is that the first was autokilled because of something in the title,
and the second was 'supressed' because it's from the Register? Or is that
vox.com is prohibited and the second was flagged for some other reason?

~~~
dang
Vox.com was banned 4 years ago. I unbanned it yesterday (I think) when someone
told me it's Ezra Klein's and Matt Yglesias' new thing. Hopefully it won't be
the source of too many off-topic articles here.

Register.co.uk isn't banned, but it's penalized as a lightweight site for
having been the source of countless fluff, linkbait, and trollery over the
years.

